# hook up PC to HDTV



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

this might be in the wrong area, feel free to move it if you'd like.... right now i have my pc hooked up to my tv via S-cable, the picture on the tv is ok, hard to read the fonts and what not, my questions is.. if i hook my card up using an HD cable will the picture improve? im assuming yes, but i dont want to go thru the hassle if it wont.. i obviously have a video card with this capability, and as do i have a tv with it. Just want to know if it will improve the picture to the point where things will be easier to read than the s-cable connection.. any help will be greatly appriciated


----------



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

If your tv has a vga input you can use that, the quality is similar to using a regular pc monitor so everything is crisp and clear. If not then you can use some kind of component adapter like this : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814999903
I'm not sure how the quality is with this but it should be much better than s-video


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

yeah my tv has a vga input (the same blue connector as the back of the pc where the monitor plugs in right?) and the quality on my tv using that will be close to that of the computer monitor for sure?


----------



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

If your using an hdtv then yes it should be clear like a pc monitor. Just make sure that you set the right resolutions in your display settings.
I would recomend setting it to 1280 by 720. If this is not selectible in settings then you might need some 3rd party video card drivers like omegadrivers (what is your video card anyway?)


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

ati x300, it is selectable even with an s-video cable so i'd imagine it would be the same for that.... where could i get a cable that has a vga end on both ends?


----------



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

heres some at newegg
Make sure you use a cable that has "male" inputs on both ends
If you were lucky your tv might of came with the cable included (mine did)


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

whats the difference between svga and just vga? and Dual Ferrites?


----------



## Whiteninja89 (May 10, 2004)

You don't need to worry about svga or vga, all those cables use the same standard port. Vga is another name for that kind of cable like dvi is for the digital port on the graphics card. I'm not sure what dual ferrites are, might be some kind of material in the cables.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Dual ferrites refers only to the ferrite toroids clamped to the cable near the ends, to help prevent the cables radiating interference.

The bit of information totally missing in the posts is "what is the resolution of the TV screen"?

There is no way any connection method can overcome a low-res screen. The fact it has a VGA connector suggests that will be better quality than S-Video, but unless its a hi resolution panel it will still suck.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

and how do i find out what the resolution is? right now i have it hooked up thru s-video at 1024x768 if that helps.. if not how do i find out?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You could try actually mentioning the make and model of TV, someone here (or Google) will know and be able to help.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...7734-4652714?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=172282

thats the one i have


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Since the TV has a DVI input, try hooking up the DVI from your video card to the TV.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Google took 0.2 seconds to confirm that the resolution is 1920 x 1080.

At 56", its going to be hard going with text, it will still look quite pixellated, due to the relatively low resolution for the huge screen.

As an example an 19" LCD monitor has an effective pixel size of approximately 0.011"

The HD TV you link to above will be around 0.025", less that half of the resolution of that of a common PC monitor.

I see no reference to a DVI on the technical spec sheet though, so VGA would be the optimum way to go.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

it does have a dvi input, would that be any better to use than the vga?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Yes, DVI should give you a much better picture than VGA, which is why I suggested it in my previous reply.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Agreed, use DVI if available, though apart from ensuring a best mapping of the available pixels it still will not improve the resolution.


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

will it work without having to buy anything besides a dvi cable?


----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## JAYNO20 (Aug 6, 2005)

ok i ended up getting a dvi cable, i have it hooked into my tv and it looks pretty good... the only problem now is that when i restart my computer the resolution is all messed up until i go into the display options and change it back to what i usually have it at... why is it doing that?


----------

